# I am Karolina. I come from Europe and I fell in love with a Hindu man from India.



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Why worry if you are curry?


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

john2 said:


> Why worry if you are curry?


She also has a kid, lol. Indian married a woman and got his son. is he a cuck?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 16, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


>



CURRY = MASTER RACE.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> CURRY = MASTER RACE.



Kneel before Hindus,


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 16, 2020)

Incel Polish men, whom are low tier nromie looking or above. Must be mentalcells. Poland is so easy compared to the West Eruope and USA.



whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> She also has a kid, lol. Indian married a woman and got his son. is he a cuck?


That Indian man. Obvioulsy had to BeaBuxx, to get this happen. He must be pretty rich. I mean, which Indian man has money to pay for 2 big weddings.

BUT. Calling ALL men CUCK, that BetaBuxx IS NOT CORRECT. It's imo not correct, When that man shooooots waaaaay out of his looks league.
BetaBuxxing for a looksmatched woman, like many men in the West do. Paying top dollar for a looksmatched woman, and getting divorce raped. THAT IS CUCK imo.

This Indian man. Is paying up. BUT he gets value for money. He gets something back for his money.

His Bloodline, genes mixing, His son, and so on. Should be thanking him forever, how he Payed Up to add superior looks genes to family blood line.
I mean, look at the kid he has created, that kid is gonna MOGG 99% of his fellow Curry men by default. That kid is actually goling to look quit well.





AND ALL, BECAUSE THIS GLORIOUS MAN. Was "shallow" enough, and rich enough, and had sense enough. To go BetaBuxxx an woman, that is waaaaay out of his leaugue.

I applaud this man. And his family should honor for eternity for lifiting up theirlooks/attractiveness genes.

Beta Buxxing is cuck, when whith an ugly or looksmatched woman.
Imo. Beta Buxxing is NOT CUCK, when with a woman that is alot above you in looks. You know what you are paying for, then.

Shout out to Michael and Juliana.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Incel Polish men, whom are low tier nromie looking or above. Must be mentalcells. Poland is so easy compared to the West Eruope and USA.
> 
> 
> That Indian man. Obvioulsy had to BeaBuxx, to get this happen. He must be pretty rich. I mean, which Indian man has money to pay for 2 big weddings.
> ...



This is not his kid, didn't you understand what I said?


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

She had a kid with another man before she married the Indian.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 16, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> This is not his kid, didn't you understand what I said?


How do you know it's not his??
It sounded like it, that he is.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> How do you know it's not his??
> It sounded like it, that he is.


I know her man, Shes famous in India.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 16, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I know her man, Shes famous in India.


Okay.
I assume he hopes he will get really cute/good looking kids out of her. Paying up for another man his child, is the price he has to pay, to be able to go white woman. It's a sacrifise/bet he is willing to take I see. I really hope he does get out of it, what he is hopeing for. For sure it will raise his status in India manyfold. I hope for him, the future kids will turn out cute.
And he may have a decent chance at that, this way. Porbabbly mopre then with an Indian woman. Because She white skinned, and he is also pretty light skinned for Indian. And she for the rest also pretty cute/attractive.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 16, 2020)

A 4/10 white women marries a above average indian


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 16, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> She also has a kid, lol. Indian married a woman and got his son. is he a cuck?


I would gladly betabuxx for a white women and raise her white child 
I don't want a another human being to be cursed with my subhumanity


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 16, 2020)

I am currently on life support 

Just be Indian theory strikes again


----------



## Spierdolony (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Incel Polish men, whom are low tier nromie looking or above. Must be mentalcells. Poland is so easy compared to the West Eruope and USA.



Yes, many poles are mentalcels. Because Polish men are constantly ridicculed by Polish women. 
In big shortcut. Polish men are compared to western men by girls. But most of those bitches never have been on the west. So they are comparing them to actors, some Instagram fuck boys etc. 

Of course guys are not standing without saying anything. So there are polish forums/sites where there is 'war' between genders. 
Guys are called 'przegryw' (loser) and chicks are called 'p0lka' (polish woman, the 0 is intended).


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 16, 2020)

Spierdolony said:


> Yes, many poles are mentalcels. Because Polish men are constantly ridicculed by Polish women.
> In big shortcut. Polish men are compared to western men by girls. But most of those bitches never have been on the west. So they are comparing them to actors, some Instagram fuck boys etc.
> 
> Of course guys are not standing without saying anything. So there are polish forums/sites where there is 'war' between genders.
> Guys are called 'przegryw' (loser) and chicks are called 'p0lka' (polish woman, the 0 is intended).


Ha. never knew that was going on in Poland. 
Men are rediculed for what?? Not being well enough betaBuxx (money) material???


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 16, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> I would gladly betabuxx for a white women and raise her white child


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 16, 2020)

mouthbreatheraf said:


>





Can u love a ugly child like this
And why does it matter if a child has 0.01 percent of your genetics
So i would rather betabuxx a single white mom
Or adopt a white child


----------



## spark (Jul 16, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> I am currently on life support
> 
> Just be Indian theory strikes again


He mogs her and she was a single mother when he married her.


----------



## hebbewem (Jul 16, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> I would gladly betabuxx for a white women and raise her white child
> I don't want a another human being to be cursed with my subhumanity


Cuck


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 16, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Cuck


Sorry i admire beautiful and good genetics


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Jul 16, 2020)

She is not even attracted to him. As a single mum, she had no other options so had to settle for this Indian betabuxx who will probably provide for her. He's leftovers for her and will never know what it's like to be actually desired.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 16, 2020)

Good job OP


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 16, 2020)

cringe government propaganda for "tearing down barriers"

btw she never mentions how they met, she just says she fell in love, he probably flexed wealth and messaged her with "uggs and ipad?" online


----------



## Spierdolony (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Men are rediculed for what??



Everything, they are malicious. Height, face, body, lack of style, earning not enough money, lack of higher education, not manly enough and too manly at the same time. And other shit. 
Polish women are also full of complexes. Same as Polish men tbh. I think that's why sex tourism is still so popular in Poland. Polish women are easy target for westeners, black guys and even curries. Srsly. There are many stories how p0lki behave when they go working abroad. 






Polskie Radio Esperanto - Polish women cattiest in the world?


Polish women cattiest in the world? 24.08.2010 12:02:00



www2.polskieradio.pl




_Phyllis Chesler, quoted by the Polska The Times says Polish females are jealous, backbiting and cruel - especially to other women._


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

I wanna fuck a polish woman.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 16, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I wanna fuck a polish woman.


Ur 6'5 right. At that height you can even fuck stacies you low iq subhuman. Is your dick big too? Kys


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 16, 2020)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> She is not even attracted to him. As a single mum, she had no other options so had to settle for this Indian betabuxx who will probably provide for her. He's leftovers for her and will never know what it's like to be actually desired.


True that.
What he might be able to get out of her, I guess that's what he wants. A half white kid. Which is a trade off, he might be willing to make.



Selfahate said:


> View attachment 520128
> 
> Can u love a ugly child like this


fucked up comment


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 16, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> View attachment 520128
> 
> Can u love a ugly child like this
> And why does it matter if a child has 0.01 percent of your genetics
> ...


Damn bro


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Jul 16, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> View attachment 520128
> 
> Can u love a ugly child like this
> And why does it matter if a child has 0.01 percent of your genetics
> ...


He looks like mindy kaling


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Okay.
> I assume he hopes he will get really cute/good looking kids out of her. Paying up for another man his child, is the price he has to pay, to be able to go white woman. It's a sacrifise/bet he is willing to take I see. I really hope he does get out of it, what he is hopeing for. For sure it will raise his status in India manyfold. I hope for him, the future kids will turn out cute.
> And he may have a decent chance at that, this way. Porbabbly mopre then with an Indian woman. Because She white skinned, and he is also pretty light skinned for Indian. And she for the rest also pretty cute/attractive.








Bhevin is a shitskin name. Why did she give him a weird Indian pajeet name? I personally can't give my children weird asian names.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="eduardkoopman, post: 2896636, 

fucked up comment
[/QUOTE]
It's blackpilled u stupid normie shit
Get out of this forum 
Nobody love ugly people not even parents yes they will bullshit and lie to u about it


----------



## Ascendant (Jul 16, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> How do you know it's not his??
> It sounded like it, that he is.


He wouldnt have had blue / grey eyes and this light skin if he was half indian.

Also I dont know if its a good idea that his mother decided to get half indian kids one day. Despite "being open to other cultures" and all that other PC bullshit, it will divide the family. They will never feel like real brothers/sisters. It is even the case with white half siblings from different mom/dad. Most of the time there is no real unity, the type of unity as with kids from same parents.

And if she will get half indian daughter, it will not be that bad. Imagine if she got a half indian son, who would most likely be incel while his white brother will most likely be Chadlite or Chad. This mog would mentally destroy the half indian son.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 16, 2020)

Ascendant said:


> He wouldnt have had blue / grey eyes and this light skin if he was half indian.
> 
> Also I dont know if its a good idea that his mother decided to get half indian kids one day. Despite "being open to other cultures" and all that other PC bullshit, it will divide the family. They will never feel like real brothers/sisters. It is even the case with white half siblings from different mom/dad. Most of the time there is no real unity, the type of unity as with kids from same parents.
> 
> And if she will get half indian daughter, it will not be that bad. Imagine if she got a half indian son, who would most likely be incel while his white brother will most likely be Chadlite or Chad. This mog would mentally destroy the half indian son.



How do you know it? Maybe the half Indian kid could get a super med skin tone with light eyes and could easily be taller than his half brother. 
That he would mog him even in India. 

blonde and cum skin looks like shit on men.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 16, 2020)

My mothers friend that is polish converted to islam and now only goes for poor subhuman ethnics who live in other countries, and she is super gl compared to those men
Every single one of the men has beaten her which made her leave, when will she give up on them? jfl


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Jul 17, 2020)

He unironically mogs her, especially if he put on undereye makeup and improved his skin tone.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Aug 8, 2022)

bump


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Aug 8, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> bump


Why are you bumping this bro. This is like a 1 in a million exception not even life fuel for curries. This is like me showing myself winning the lottery then telling everyone that it's easy to win


----------

